# Pet Store vs. Breeder vs. Pet Shelter



## CheerAngel8 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi !
I was wondering if it was better to buy a tortoise from a pet store, shelter, or a breeder because I don't know which is best!


----------



## dmarcus (Jan 13, 2012)

If your looking to rescue a tortoise then a animal rescue would be my suggestion, but if your looking to buy I would say go with a proven breeder over the pet store without a doubt.


----------



## pdrobber (Jan 13, 2012)

Each has it's own benefits. A pet store might be the simplest. A shelter might be the most rewarding. A breeder might be the safest. 

Then again...

A pet store
- might be the least expensive if there's a sale or you can haggle/know someone that works there
- might be the simplest because there's no shipping required
- could lead to high vet bills and problems because you might not get much background on the individual animal unless it's a store that gets its animals from breeders
- has mostly wild caught animals

A shelter
- adoption fees range from very low to very high
- individual animals could have had histories of neglect or abuse and have lasting visual, physical, medical and/or behavioral effects
- you might get a good warm fuzzy feeling from knowing you rescued 
- you may be limited to rescues that are in your area and what's available

A breeder
- could be reputable and a good businessperson like many here on the forum, keeping in contact with you, starting you off in the right direction
- could be mixing subspecies, not starting them off right, inbreeding...
- again, price is usually negotiable, ranges from very high to possibly quite low for animals that aren't quite ideal specimens
- shipping costs are a factor
- has mostly cute little hatchlings/yearlings which may not be the best option for a tortoise novice due to their delicate care needs.

these are just some of the things that come to mind...


----------



## CheerAngel8 (Jan 13, 2012)

pdrobber said:


> Each has it's own benefits. A pet store might be the simplest. A shelter might be the most rewarding. A breeder might be the safest.
> 
> Then again...
> 
> ...





Thank you soooo much!!!! I have a lot to think about!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 13, 2012)

In addition to the above thoughts, to me it depends on why your getting the tortoise among other things. Like is this just to be a pet and you don't care what species it is or breeding it in the future? With those I go with rescues. A plus of getting a rescue animal, is that nice feel good about what your doing feeling. A big negative to me is you often know nothing of the care, but can often assume it was not the best and the often big price tag on them. Also some do come with no breeding clauses.

I myself do prefer buying from a place where I can see the animal, rather then buying without a hands on check out by me. So that would weigh in for me as more important then if from a breeder or a petstore/dealer.

I think we tend to think breeders sell better healthier animals, but that is not always the case. There are good breeders and bad ones, just as good pet stores and bad. You really have to check them out for yourself. Some breeders forget you the moment the money is in their hands, while others give you a life time of help.

Also, what species of tortoise your wanting plays a big role in breeder or petstore/dealer. If your looking for a Hingeback for instance, getting one from a breeder is hard to do and your going to pay very dearly for it. However, if your thinking sulcata, then a breeder would be a better choice.


----------



## Madkins007 (Jan 14, 2012)

If you are buying a sweater, which is the best option- haggling with the manufacturer at the factory, department store, or thrift shop? (Or getting a car direct from factory, dealership, or used car lot.)

Each has its pros and cons, and there are option we are not listing- getting it from a friend, shows and expos, etc. 

About the only real point I want to add is that rescuing an animal from a bad situation, whether it is a shelter, rescue, want ad, pet shop, etc. is something you want to think carefully about. It can be expensive in the long run and heartbreaking. In situations like this it is very easy for your heart to make a decision that may be very difficult to live with.


----------



## Redstrike (Jan 14, 2012)

I would abstain from pet stores - I think everyone on the forum should, even when you see a heartbreaking case where the animal is not getting proper conditions. This may sound extremely harsh, but the reality is, chain pet stores will cease to provide tortoises if we cease to purchase them. Often these animals are wild-caught (serious implications for conserving many threatened species), poorly treated, and not in good health (this is not always true). In reality, this probably wouldn't make much difference, it would be far better to inform the pet stores on proper husbandry practices, but I'm not convinced this would be cost-effective for the stores.

Your other two options are what I'd vote for, but that's a personal preference based on my opinion expressed above. Whichever path you take, I hope you find a great companion!


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 14, 2012)

Redstrike said:


> I would abstain from pet stores - I think everyone on the forum should, even when you see a heartbreaking case where the animal is not getting proper conditions. This may sound extremely harsh, but the reality is, chain pet stores will cease to provide tortoises if we cease to purchase them. Often these animals are wild-caught (serious implications for conserving many threatened species), poorly treated, and not in good health (this is not always true). In reality, this probably wouldn't make much difference, it would be far better to inform the pet stores on proper husbandry practices, but I'm not convinced this would be cost-effective for the stores.



I have to say, I will never personally stop buying from pet stores. I WANT them to carry tortoises. So many wonderful folks got interested in these fabulous creatures only *because they first saw them in pet stores* (me included). For many of us, there are no options, if you want to buy a hands on animal. The closest reptile show is over two hours away and seldom has any tortoises for sale.

Then again, I think taking some species of tortoises out of the wild, is there only long term chance of survival. Many people capture tortoises and turtles to make money to feed their families. Would you rather they sell the tortoise and give it a chance to find a home where it will live out it's life or to be simply slaughtered to make today's supper? Would you rather see the box turtle dead on the road or thriving in captivity? How about the tortoise being run over by kids riding their ATVs? How about the bombs and heavy military equipment killing them? Then what about pollution or out of control predator populations that are out of balance, so a bigger usage of tortoises for them to eat is occurring? Or just humans cultivating tortoise habitat for grazing, planting, mining whatever.

I am not saying it is wrong for you to abstain from buying WC or from pet stores. Instead I am saying we each need to look at facts and our own beliefs and go from there. There are good reasons on both sides of this subject. I just happen to be on the other side of the fence.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Jan 14, 2012)

I agree with Jacqui for the most part. You first need to figure out the main reason you want a tortoise, as well which species.

If it's just a single animal for a "pet" then if it were me, I would look into reputable rescues. The reason I would choose a rescue over a pet store is because if its a genuine, reputable rescue, then they already doing a good thing by taking in unwanted animals and trying to find permanent homes for them. As long as they're not outrageous in their adoption fees, then you're helping them out, and getting that warm fuzzy feeling for doing a good deed in addition to getting a tortoise. I've shared my thoughts on petstores before; if I'm going to spend the money on a tortoise, I'd rather it go to a good cause instead of a retail shop somewhere, ya know? And if you think about it, most unwanted herps in rescues probably came secondhand from petstores anyway.

Now...there are disadvantages to going the rescue option. First of all, rescues that offer any kind of tortoises for adoption (or any herps for that matter) can be few and far between, depending on your location. Additionally, species variety could be lacking. For example, every rescue within 20 miles has their share of adoptable sulcatas, but you may have a hard time trying to find a rescue nearby that has a redfoot or a hingeback. And of course, some rescues (if you can even call them that) are not reputable), are not reputable or legitimate at all.


----------



## lynnedit (Jan 14, 2012)

CheerAngel8 said:


> Hi !
> I was wondering if it was better to buy a tortoise from a pet store, shelter, or a breeder because I don't know which is best!



All good points.
As you can see, it is a very personal decision.
You can also check Craigslist, as it would be a local purchase, so you could see the tort first. There are some strange people on CL, but I believe they are in the minority. If you have a local rescue, sometimes they restore the tort's health to some extent, so in that case, it would be a good option.
If you post the general area you live in (part of state, etc.), then people can give yo specific feedback, if you want it, that is!
Good luck!


----------



## Feylin (Feb 26, 2012)

CheerAngel8 said:


> Hi !
> I was wondering if it was better to buy a tortoise from a pet store, shelter, or a breeder because I don't know which is best!




I do know that there are many tortoises who need homes out there. If you have a good vet to work with, you can do a lot of good for a rescue!


----------



## zesty_17 (Feb 26, 2012)

dmarcus said:


> If your looking to rescue a tortoise then a animal rescue would be my suggestion, but if your looking to buy I would say go with a proven breeder over the pet store without a doubt.



i agree, there are lots of torts available for adoption, but if you are looking for something specific, breeders are almost always the better route than pet stores.


----------



## ascott (Feb 26, 2012)

Rescue . 

Not for the warm fuzzy feel good feeling to me...but have found that there isn't a tortoise I don't like . I have to 100% agree, it is absolutely a personal choice based on your beliefs and interests....


----------



## Neal (Feb 29, 2012)

It all depends on what's available and what you're looking for. We will buy from pet-stores only if they offer adults, which is rare with the species we are most interested in. I wouldn't purchase a hatchling from a pet store, I'd rather buy from the breeder who should be able to tell me about the adults and the conditions the tortoise has been in since day 1. Shelters are a good source I guess, if you ever come across one that has what you are looking for.


----------



## EddieW (Mar 2, 2012)

I've bought from both pet stores and breeders. Both have been great for me. I think the breeder is the safest bet especially a well known and established one to get a healthy tort.


----------



## drxl34 (Mar 3, 2012)

I just got my Russian from petco he had pretty bad shell deformation I think a lot of petstores don't understand the difference between uv and UVB and how much calcium to offer. If I were you I'd go to a shelter first or check craigslist. I am searching there now and there are tons of people who just can't care for their healthy ones anymore. Even a tortoise who is 10yrs old is still a baby IMO


----------



## DanaLachney (Mar 3, 2012)

drxl34 said:


> I just got my Russian from petco he had pretty bad shell deformation I think a lot of petstores don't understand the difference between uv and UVB and how much calcium to offer. If I were you I'd go to a shelter first or check craigslist. I am searching there now and there are tons of people who just can't care for their healthy ones anymore. Even a tortoise who is 10yrs old is still a baby IMO



I can't find ANYTHING on craigslist idk if it's supposed to be local or what but it always says sorry no results were found


----------



## drxl34 (Mar 3, 2012)

DanaLachney said:


> I can't find ANYTHING on craigslist idk if it's supposed to be local or what but it always says sorry no results were found



Wow. Try being less specific? Or maybe expand the miles. I was searching around Philadelphia so I get more results


----------

